# I love the plant deficiency symptoms gallery



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

Just wanted to thank those who took the time to put up the example pics in that gallery. That is a such a great tool. I wish it was expanded to include all the micro and macro elements.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yup APC did a great job with it. I just noticed it now though..you brought it to my attention..thanks to the APC team who helped create that. Very nice.


----------



## Aeropars (Apr 20, 2006)

Probably being really blind, but where is this?


----------



## nasfish (Sep 26, 2005)

Under Photo Album section.

Best Regards


----------

